# Sfondo interfaccia testo come nei livecd [RISOLTO]

## bustah

editShev: topic splittato dal precedente "Com'è il vostro bash prompt". Mi raccomando, non andate OT nei topic esistenti, se avete nuove domande aprite un nuovo topic. Grazie.

Posso mettere lo stesso "sfondo" (motivo) che avevo con il liveCD senza scrivere exnovo tutto?

Se si come   :Embarassed: Last edited by bustah on Tue Aug 03, 2004 11:03 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *bustah wrote:*   

> Posso mettere lo stesso "sfondo" (motivo) che avevo con il liveCD senza scrivere exnovo tutto?

 Credo tu ti stia riferendo al bootsplash, cerca nel forum e nelle guide del sito di gentoo, troverai un sacco di materiale su come installarlo.

Se hai bisogno di altro aiuto, crea un nuovo topic nel forum

----------

## bustah

Se il bootsplash è lo sfondo di grub non intendo quello

Intendo lo sfondo che hai quando fai il login e per tutta la sessione (non ho installato xfree), con tanto di colori come quelli, di default, quando ho installato col liveCD

Spero di essermi fatto capire   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

Si chiama bootsplash, quello di grub è il grubsplash  :Smile: 

Se cerchi sul forum o sui siti gentoo.it o gentoo-italia.net dovresti trovare anche una guida per installarlo e utilizzarlo. Alla fine si tratta di un paio di cosette da installare e configurare, nulla di difficile. 

p.s.: la guida che dicevo è questa

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ok, il file che fa per te è 

```
/etc/conf.d/bootsplash
```

Lì dentro troverai tutti i parametrri che ti interessano. Le cartelle in cui sono contenuti i file dei vari bootsplash sono sotto 

```
/etc/bootsplash
```

 Ogni cartella rappreenta uno "stile" diverso. Quello a cui tu fai riferimento dovrebbe essere 

```
/etc/bootsplash/livecd-2004.2
```

----------

## bustah

Thx 1000

Appena gentoo mi ridà il PC (sta facendo cose) provo

----------

## kNemo

Una domanda...

Per cambiare bootsplash bisogna ricompilare il kernel ???

----------

## .:deadhead:.

NOn è necessario ricompilare il kernel, basta che tu abbia un kernel che già ne fa uso, poi basta modificare il file di config [vedi sopra]

----------

## bustah

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ok, il file che fa per te è 
> 
> ```
> /etc/conf.d/bootsplash
> ```
> ...

 

Allora ho fatto una cosa pressapoco così:

ho preso da /etc/bootsplash/config/gentoo-highquality/boot-splash-1024x768.cfg

e l'ho copiato in /etc/conf.d/ sovrascrivendo (ma ho una copia di backup) il file bootsplash

Però la cosa non ha sortito gli effetti desiderati xè confinuo a vedere lo sfondo nero e, ad esempio, facendo ls non mi evidenzia con colori diversi file, cartelle, link

Sono pirla lo so   :Confused: 

----------

## shev

 *bustah wrote:*   

> Però la cosa non ha sortito gli effetti desiderati xè confinuo a vedere lo sfondo nero e, ad esempio, facendo ls non mi evidenzia con colori diversi file, cartelle, link

 

Segui la guida che ti ho indicato, o la sua versione originale in inglese che trovi da qualche parte sul forum. Lì c'è tutto quello che ti serve, dalle voci di configurazione del kernel, agli ebuild da emergere e così via. Non basta copiare un paio di file.

----------

## rota

m.. colgo l'occassione per chieddere una cosa... avete presente quando inizzia il boott è compare il logo di linux ( so che cè una guiidda su come cambiare l'imaggine )

a me interessa sapere una cosa ma comme faccio a far in moddo che sto loggo rimanga e che stia in quasiasi sezzione apra F1 F2 F3 ecc 

non so se sonno chiaro

----------

## Ty[L]eR

 *rota wrote:*   

> a me interessa sapere una cosa ma comme faccio a far in moddo che sto loggo rimanga e che stia in quasiasi sezzione apra F1 F2 F3 ecc 

 

edita 

```
/etc/conf.d/bootsplash
```

e aggiungi questa riga (cosi hai il bootsplash nei terminali da F1 a F6, eventualmente puoi aggiungerne altri...)

```
BOOTSPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"
```

dopodichè

```
/etc/init.d/bootsplash start
```

e se tutto funziona addalo al runlevel di default

```
 rc-update add bootsplash default 
```

PS: devi aver emergiato bootsplash (se hai emergiato genkernel gia lo hai poichè è una sua dipendenza)

spero di esser stato utile

cya

----------

## bustah

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *bustah wrote:*   Però la cosa non ha sortito gli effetti desiderati xè confinuo a vedere lo sfondo nero e, ad esempio, facendo ls non mi evidenzia con colori diversi file, cartelle, link 
> 
> Segui la guida che ti ho indicato, o la sua versione originale in inglese che trovi da qualche parte sul forum. Lì c'è tutto quello che ti serve, dalle voci di configurazione del kernel, agli ebuild da emergere e così via. Non basta copiare un paio di file.

 

La guida dice di installare una patch per il kernel e indica link per i kernel <2.4...io ho il 2.6.7 devo pathcare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bustah wrote:*   

> La guida dice di installare una patch per il kernel e indica link per i kernel <2.4...io ho il 2.6.7 devo pathcare?

 

Dipende dal kernel che usi... molti sono gia' patchati.

----------

## bustah

Ho usato il kernel development-sources 

Ciò è male?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## pascalbrax

quelli vanilla o quelli gentoo?

quelli gentoo sono gia' patchati.

----------

## bustah

Non so, sono disponibili su www.kernel.org

Il link l'ho preso da http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

----------

## paperp

No , tranquillo , non è male ,quel gruppo di Kernel sono già pathcati per il bootsplash, se vuoi sapere che kernel hai montato dai 

```
$ uname -r
```

così vedi se hai famiglia 2.6 o 2.4 , comunque se hai compilato usando genkernel il bootsplash te lo installa di default al limit devi seguire la guida solo per cambiare il tema oppure per includere tutti terminali , da 1 a 12 , raggiungibili con Ctrl+Alt+F1,F2..etc.

ciao.  :Smile: 

sorry mi ero confuso con i gentoosources...  :Laughing: Last edited by paperp on Tue Jul 27, 2004 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me pare che i development-sources (vanilla 2.6) non sono patchati.

----------

## bustah

uname -r mi dice monosillabicamente "2.6.7"

Il file di guida che uso è:

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/FramebufferAndBoot.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bustah wrote:*   

> uname -r mi dice monosillabicamente "2.6.7"

 

Allora sono i development-sources che mi pare non abbiamo la patch. Per essere sicuri comunque vedi se hai l'entry

```
Device Drivers  --->  Graphics support  --->  Bootsplash configuration  --->

                               [*] Bootup splash screen 
```

Se l'hai allora non ti serve la patch

----------

## bustah

Ehm....come lo vedo?

Non sopravvalutatemi   :Confused: 

Io sarò la prova vivente che tutti possono installare gentoo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bustah wrote:*   

> Ehm....come lo vedo?
> 
> Non sopravvalutatemi  

 

Vai in

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

e controlli il percorso che ho detto

----------

## bustah

Allora ho il path fino 

```
Device Drivers  --->  Graphics support  
```

Non ho l'entry Bootsplash configuration

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bustah wrote:*   

> Non ho l'entry Bootsplash configuration

 

Allora devi patcharlo come da guida

----------

## bustah

Ottimo, allora patcho (appena finisce KDE) con

```
ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r2/bootsplash-0.6-r2.ebuild config   
```

Solo non capisco a che servono le path che stanno all'inizio della guida

 *Quote:*   

> 2.Patches
> 
> Seguono i link per scaricare le patch per tutti i kernel disponibili.
> 
> 2.4.20 | Origine
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No per patchare devi dare

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# patch -p1 < /percorso/bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff
```

----------

## shev

Non so se la versione tradotta in italiano è aggiornata o meno (non sembra), quindi se hai dei dubbi da un'occhiata anche all'originale in inglese (lo trovi qui), quello è un po' più aggiornato. Anche se non hai famigliarità con l'inglese non dovrebbe essere difficile seguirlo, magari aiutati con la versione tradotta  :Smile: 

----------

## bustah

Ottimo!

Con l'inglese sono a livello hacker, con linux un pò meno

Infatti mi servirebbe sapere come prendere un file coll'http (in questo caso la patch per bootsplash http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7.diff )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@bustah

```
$ wget http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7.diff 
```

----------

## bustah

Uffa.......   :Confused: 

Ho seguito passo passo la guida(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&start=0).......2volte.......ma nulla di nuovo nella text shell 

Any ideas?

ho rincotrollato tutto.....3 orette buone  ..... 	  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bustah

Al max che sono riuscito a fare è a visualizzare un pignuino seduto nella prima fase di boot......

I theme che ho usato gli ho presi in 

```
/etc/bootsplash/gentoo-highquality/
```

L'ho usato per con:

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/gentoo-highquality/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-prova
```

(ovviamente dopo aver montato il boot)

Il grub.conf dovrebbe essere giusto:

```
title=Gentoo Linux Splashed

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/bzImage root=/dev/hde4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x318

initrd=(hd0,2)/initrd-prova

```

Buh..........   :Embarassed: Last edited by bustah on Wed Jul 28, 2004 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a mettere in /etc/conf.d/bootsplash

```
BOOTSPLASH_THEME="gentoo-highquality"
```

----------

## bustah

Ok grazie, poi provo, ora sono in windows

----------

## bustah

[RISOLTO]

grazie 1000   :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *bustah wrote:*   

> [RISOLTO]
> 
> grazie 1000  

 

Quando si risolve un problema è buona abitudine dire come s'è risolto, o confermare quale delle soluzioni proposte ha sortito gli effetti sperati. Inoltre usiamo aggiungere un tag [Risolto] al titolo del topic; per modificare il titolo, basta usare il tasto "edit" (o corrispettivo localizzato) in alto a destra nel post d'apertura del topic. Grazie.

----------

## kNemo

Una Cosa...

Nei file *.cfg dei bootsplash sono presenti le immagine di silent e quella di sfondo per l'fb...

Ma il bordo dell'immagine del frame buffer... Quello con scritto gentoo... Dov'e' ???

Grazie,

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kNemo wrote:*   

> Ma il bordo dell'immagine del frame buffer... Quello con scritto gentoo... Dov'e' ???

 

Non capisco casa intendi

----------

## kNemo

es. nella cartella livecd-2004.2 ci sono 2 tipi di immagini le silent e le bootsplash...

La bootsplash e' quella che sara' lo sfondo della console...

Ma quell'immagine (almeno da me) non ha il bordo con la scritta gentoo (la scritta gentoo c'e' ma il bordo no)...

Eppure se la carico e faccio partire il bootsplash quella cornice si vede...

----------

## bustah

Hai ragione Sheva, appena risolvo come ho fatto a risolvere e poi a far ritornare lo stesso problema scrivo la mia esperienza

Intanto il bootsplash è NERO

A domani   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

[OT]

 *bustah wrote:*   

> Hai ragione Sheva

 

Shev, senza la -a finale. Non c'entra nulla con il calciatore, il nick lo uso da ben prima che il calciatore diventasse famoso o venisse in Italia. Giusto per dovere di cronaca  :Smile: 

[/OT]

----------

## bustah

Sorry Shev   :Razz: 

Cmq sia sono abba rassegnato ad aver NON capito le alchimie di bootsplash...ho rifatto la procedura e non andava, ho cambiato la ris e i paramentri usando quelli a 1280 al posto dei 1024 e ora va

Purtroppo però va a 60Hz! Dove posso cambiare il paramentro di refresh?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel grub.conf al posto di

```
video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr
```

mettere

```
video=vesa:1280x1024@75
```

Non so se poi funzioni ancora quindi rifai una sezione nuova nel tuo grub.conf cosi' se non va hai ancora quella vecchia

----------

## bustah

Se può aiutare da splashb funzionante col thema a 1024 ma ris a 1280 sono passato ad un congruo thema 1024 con ris 1024 e non andava

Ho riportato le risoluzioni come prima e funziona di nuovo.......

----------

## bustah

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> video=vesa:1280x1024@75
> ```
> ...

 

Non va, mi parte in modalità anni 80 80x25 colonne   :Shocked: 

----------

